# Restiamo umani



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...twIwAg&usg=AFQjCNEY4uI6HF4IzJpObassjwZnxCi6pw










chiedo scusa....andava nella sezione politica


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

che tristezza....


una grande persona...

ce ne fossero di più


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZg0WGKRg2A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

grande senso di sconfitta.


----------



## xfactor (15 Aprile 2011)

ma che m frega!

Alla fine un'altro infortunio sul lavoro!


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ma ci fai o ci sei? se non sai neanche di cosa si parla stai zitto per favore.
e porta rispetto ad una persona, una grande persona, che ha lottato a costo della vita per una giustizia che chissà se ci sarà mai.


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> xfactor ma ci fai o ci sei? se non sai neanche di cosa si parla stai zitto per favore.
> e porta rispetto ad una persona, una grande persona, che ha lottato a costo della vita per una giustizia che chissà se ci sarà mai.



mah....... io ho l'occhio lungo e qualche cosa mi dice che non  fosse propio così pacifista!

e comunque tutti i giorni muoiono persone nei cantieri a 1200 euro mensili e i tg se ne fottono! ( non fà più odiens), mi chiedo lui come facesse a comprarsi la michetta!


----------



## oceansize (16 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mah....... io ho l'occhio lungo e qualche cosa mi dice che non  fosse propio così pacifista!
> 
> e comunque tutti i giorni muoiono persone nei cantieri a 1200 euro mensili e i tg se ne fottono! ( non fà più odiens), mi chiedo lui come facesse a comprarsi la michetta!


ok pensa quello che vuoi, ma per favore porta rispetto. se non ti frega niente non scrivere. o fai come ti pare che è un paese libero, mi hai infastidito però. che ti frega? niente, pace.
hanno fatto anche il funerale di stato a mike bongiorno se è per questo.
quindi chiedo solo rispetto per una persona che ha in ogni caso tenuto vivo l'interesse e l'informazione sulla causa palestinese, attivandosi in prima persona.
fine ot.
silence.


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok pensa quello che vuoi, ma per favore porta rispetto. se non ti frega niente non scrivere. o fai come ti pare che è un paese libero, mi hai infastidito però. che ti frega? niente, pace.
> hanno fatto anche il funerale di stato a mike bongiorno se è per questo.
> quindi chiedo solo rispetto per una persona che ha in ogni caso tenuto vivo l'interesse e l'informazione sulla causa palestinese, attivandosi in prima persona.
> fine ot.
> silence.



Fino a quando non ci ha lasciato la pelle nessuno sapeva che esisteva, un pò come  quelle morti di Porto Marghera e loro erano li per lavorare , per la famosa" michetta!"


----------



## oceansize (16 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Fino a quando non ci ha lasciato la pelle nessuno sapeva che esisteva, un pò come  quelle morti di Porto Marghera e loro erano li per lavorare , per la famosa" michetta!"


scusa se insisto xfactor, non voglio polemizzare qui, ma il fatto che tu o la maggior parte della gente non sapesse chi fosse non è "tutti". ci si informa in mille modi ormai, si può scegliere di non informarsi o di interessarsi di certe cose piuttosto che di altre. 
quindi ripeto, c'è chi ha pianto quando ha saputo della morte di mike bongiorno e chi ha pianto per la morte di Vittorio Arrigoni.
personalmente se ne è andata una parte di speranza.
imho


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> scusa se insisto xfactor, non voglio polemizzare qui, ma il fatto che tu o la maggior parte della gente non sapesse chi fosse non è "tutti". ci si informa in mille modi ormai, si può scegliere di non informarsi o di interessarsi di certe cose piuttosto che di altre.
> quindi ripeto, c'è chi ha pianto quando ha saputo della morte di mike bongiorno e chi ha pianto per la morte di Vittorio Arrigoni.
> personalmente se ne è andata una parte di speranza.
> imho



Sempre senza polemica .........., ma la speranza di cosa????????

Poi tratterò in apposito post le Associazioni!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

Xfactor smettila di scrivere minchiate altrimenti ti faccio un tatuaggio


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Xfactor smettila di scrivere minchiate altrimenti ti faccio un tatuaggio



Io non scrivo mai minchiate , posso usare  un linguaggio poco consono o quasi provocatorio ma scrivere minchiate MAI!

e tu femmina , non rompere ,togliti la farfalla dal sedere e poi puoi dire la tua!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2011)

Abbiamo parlato del caso fra amici e la conclusione è stata: sono stati stronzi che lo hanno massacrato, ma è stato colpa e responsabilità sua che si trovava lì. Concordo sul fatto ma non sul tono usato da xfactor.


----------



## profondosonno (17 Aprile 2011)

mamma mia, mi iscrivo ad un forum sul tradimento ed il primo reply che scrivo è sulla fine di quel ragazzo... Me sa che ho sbagliato posto...

Comunque, anche se condivido l'opinione di quiddelkurtz, siccome stiamo parlando di uno morto assassinato non sarebbe meglio non usare frasi tipo "io ci vedo lungo"... oppure "guarda un pò come si guadagnava la michetta..."?

Ma qui non si parla di tradimento sesso amore etc etc???


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2011)

profondosonno ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parla di tradimento sesso amore etc etc???


certo che si parla di tradimenti, sesso amore ecc .
solo che sei capitato nella sezione Rock & Roll :carneval:, per gli amici Scannatoio... per gli outsiders: "Politica" landesina:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io non scrivo mai minchiate , posso usare  un linguaggio poco consono o quasi provocatorio ma scrivere minchiate MAI!
> 
> e tu femmina , non rompere ,togliti la farfalla dal sedere e poi puoi dire la tua!


ti scrivi minchiate spesso e volentieri, anche se a volte le tue minchiate riescono a farmi ridere

comunque non ho tatuaggi sul sedere!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato del caso fra amici e la conclusione è stata: sono stati stronzi che lo hanno massacrato, ma *è stato colpa e responsabilità sua che si trovava lì*. Concordo sul fatto ma non sul tono usato da xfactor.




è una colpa essere pacifista e aiutare i poveracci???

ah beh...


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è una colpa essere pacifista e aiutare i poveracci???
> 
> ah beh...


assolutamente nessuna colpa se FAI VOLONTARIATO , ma se vieni retribuito per il tuo " VOLONTARIATO" allora sei un lavoratore con tutto quello che ne consegue........

TOGLITI IL DELFINO DALLA TETTA DX!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> assolutamente nessuna colpa se FAI VOLONTARIATO , ma se vieni retribuito per il tuo " VOLONTARIATO" allora sei un lavoratore con tutto quello che ne consegue........
> 
> TOGLITI IL DELFINO DALLA TETTA DX!


niente delfini, niente tetta


davvero mi fai così banale? 


PS I lavoratori che aiutano i poveracci (con tutto ciò che ne consegue) hanno qualche colpa per cui è giusto essere rapiti e strangolati???


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

profondosonno ha detto:


> mamma mia, mi iscrivo ad un forum sul tradimento ed il primo reply che scrivo è sulla fine di quel ragazzo... Me sa che ho sbagliato posto...
> 
> Comunque, anche se condivido l'opinione di quiddelkurtz, siccome stiamo parlando di uno morto assassinato non sarebbe meglio non usare frasi tipo "io ci vedo lungo"... Oppure "guarda un pò come si guadagnava la michetta..."?
> 
> Ma qui non si parla di tradimento sesso amore etc etc???


perdonami se ho urtato il tuo profondo ma evi capire che noi padani siamo così......... Spartani?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> perdonami se ho urtato il tuo profondo ma evi capire che noi padani siamo così......... Spartani?


sei tu che hai messo i manifesti "via le BR dalle procure"?


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> niente delfini, niente tetta
> 
> 
> davvero mi fai così banale?
> ...



Ribadisco...........a Porto Marghera sono morti a centinaia per il pane , loro sono stati avvelenati ....lentamente!:fumo:
.........donna togliti il tatuaggio con scritto in giapponese , sono la gnocca di Milamo e limitrofi dalla coscia sx che con la cellulite si legge distorta!:maestra:


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei tu che hai messo i manifesti "via le BR dalle procure"?



hai locchio lungo!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ribadisco...........a porto marghera sono morti a centinaia per il pane , loro sono stati avvelenati ....lentamente!:fumo:
> 
> non capisco il paragone: Qualcuno ha detto che gli sta bene? Che e' colpa loro???
> 
> .........donna togliti il tatuaggio con scritto in giapponese , sono la gnocca di milamo e limitrofi dalla coscia sx che con la cellulite si legge distorta!:maestra:


acqua acqua acquissima


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

un "Che "sulla caviglia?





pi esse ! Ma da che parte sei girata?:sonar:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> un "Che "sulla caviglia?




hahahahaha

ma dai!!!!!!!!

uno dei tre è sulla caviglia (ma non è il Che!)


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahaha
> 
> ma dai!!!!!!!!
> 
> uno dei tre è sulla caviglia (ma non è il Che!)



vado a dormire  e questa sera ti sognerò , tu femmina comunista con ...........

con le unghie dei piedi smaltate di rosso CREMLINO!

............ PUTTANA EVA CHE SFIGA ESSERE COMUNISTI!:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> vado a dormire  e questa sera ti sognerò , tu femmina comunista con ...........
> 
> con le unghie dei piedi smaltate di rosso CREMLINO!
> 
> ............ PUTTANA EVA CHE SFIGA ESSERE COMUNISTI!:rotfl:



ti sbagli, sono smaltate verde LEGHISTA!!!



:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è una colpa essere pacifista e aiutare i poveracci???
> 
> ah beh...


no

ma è una colpa mettersi in bella mostra con la pretesa di sopravvivere un massacro preannunciato.

è una colpa, perché il ragazzo non è nato ieri, sapeva a cosa andava incontro ma sperava che la gente gli avesse risparmiato la vita, visto che li difendeva.

invece, loro (stronzi) hanno strumentalizzato il giornalista per causa loro, allo stesso modo come lui (stronzo) li ha strumentalizzato per causa sua.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no
> 
> ma è una colpa mettersi in bella mostra con la pretesa di sopravvivere un massacro preannunciato.
> 
> ...


Forse prima di esprimere certi giudizi sarebbe meglio informarsi sulla realtà dei fatti.

Arrigoni non era uno stronzo. Non ha strumentalizzato un bel niente. Non era il corrispondente di una testata nazionale x cui non guadagnava un bel niente. Semplicemente credeva in una causa. E' morto. Era una bella persona. Un po' di rispetto non guasterebbe


----------



## oceansize (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Forse prima di esprimere certi giudizi sarebbe meglio informarsi sulla realtà dei fatti.
> 
> Arrigoni non era uno stronzo. Non ha strumentalizzato un bel niente. Non era il corrispondente di una testata nazionale x cui non guadagnava un bel niente. Semplicemente credeva in una causa. E' morto. Era una bella persona. Un po' di rispetto non guasterebbe


grazie quintina :up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no
> 
> ma è una colpa mettersi in bella mostra con la pretesa di sopravvivere un massacro preannunciato.
> 
> ...


ma come si fa a parlare di strumentalizzazione da parte sua?
e poi non ne posso più di leggere che certa gente merita di essere massacrata perché si espone.
non si chiede di farne un santo ma perlomeno tacete e rispettate la sua morte.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Forse prima di esprimere certi giudizi sarebbe meglio informarsi sulla realtà dei fatti.
> 
> Arrigoni non era uno stronzo. Non ha strumentalizzato un bel niente. Non era il corrispondente di una testata nazionale x cui non guadagnava un bel niente. Semplicemente credeva in una causa. E' morto. Era una bella persona. Un po' di rispetto non guasterebbe



Perchè era una bella persona? Perchè stava dalla parte che tu e gli altri comunisti tuoi amici volete difendere?
O èperchè fumava la pipa e aveva il cappello da marinaio?

informarsi ......... di cosa campava visto che era un volontario????????

O era un volontario pagato quindi dipendente?

e non mi fate incazzare sù!!!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Perchè era una bella persona? *Perchè stava dalla parte che tu e gli altri comunisti tuoi amici volete difendere?*
> O èperchè fumava la pipa e aveva il cappello da marinaio?
> 
> informarsi ......... di cosa campava visto che era un volontario????????
> ...




Perché stava dalla parte dei poveracci, dei contadini, dei pescatori, dei bambini........


Ma tu lo sai quanto vengono pagati questi volontari??? credi che facciano la bella vita??? credi che vadano in mezzo alle bombe per i soldi???


----------



## oceansize (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché stava dalla parte dei poveracci, dei contadini, dei pescatori, dei bambini........
> 
> 
> Ma tu lo sai quanto vengono pagati questi volontari??? credi che facciano la bella vita??? credi che vadano in mezzo alle bombe per i soldi???


Una mia cara amica conosceva Rachel Corrie ed era a Rafah qualche giorno prima che venisse uccisa. Ci poteva essere lei al posto suo...
E non c'entra un cazzo il comunismo i soldi o le manie di protagonismo.
Per favore basta parlare con qualunquismo di fatti di cui non si conosce nulla.


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2011)

di solito parlano così quelli che nella vita sono abituati a vivere esclusivamente delle  cose che lo toccano in prima persona , quelli che se cade un uomo dal motorino non lo soccorrono perché tanto ci sono gli altri , che se una donna viene struprata aveva la gonna corta, se un ragazzo si buca si gira dall'altra parte con sdegno e mai proverà a parlargli perché tanto non serve.....e mille cose ancora .
da sempre io amo quelli che ci provano, che ci credono...senza questi pazzi  non saremmo dove siamo a godere delle cose di ui godiamo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Forse prima di esprimere certi giudizi sarebbe meglio informarsi sulla realtà dei fatti.
> 
> Arrigoni non era uno stronzo. Non ha strumentalizzato un bel niente. Non era il corrispondente di una testata nazionale x cui non guadagnava un bel niente. Semplicemente credeva in una causa. E' morto. Era una bella persona. Un po' di rispetto non guasterebbe


 Mi sono informato.

Poiché da ragazzo *ero uno di loro*, attivista per la "giusta causa", ma sempre per la "più giusta causa" degli altri, il tipico movimento politico dei radicali che porta a nulla, so dire con precisione che con il suo modo di fare si è messo in mostra e ha letteralmente rischiato la vita per la bella figura che avrebbe fatto se fosse sopravvissuto.

Invece è morto.

Ora che è morto, tutti sono a piangere la sua scomparsa. Oppure qualcuno, come ho sentito dire, di inalberarlo ulteriormente.

Posso comprendere che qualcuno offre tutto se stesso per la causa che ritiene giusta. Ma il fatto che si trovava poi in TV e in tutti i giornali magari lascia qualcuno perplesso. E scusa se lo sono io e qualcun altro.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è una colpa essere pacifista e aiutare i poveracci???
> 
> ah beh...


 
Sai che io Quintina non vado tanto per il sottile,quando ho visto la foto di quel povero ragazzo,ho pensato perche'un'uomo,obiettivamente di bell'aspetto e con l'aria anche simpatica perche'si sia cacciato in un'inferno simile....perche???invece di correre dietro alle donne stare la'????
Penso che l'avesse messo in conto,di poterci restare..


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Quando un uomo muore per difendere delle persone, per mani di quelle persone stesse si comprende una cosa, che quella causa non è quella che si pensava. Io sono contro sia a Pelstinesi che Israeliani in queste condizioni, ci sono stati anni ed anni di possibilità per avere pace, ma siccome non c'è ancora io sono estremamente convinto che non ci sia volontà per averla.
Detto questo mi spiace per quel uomo, ma sarebbe il caso ormai di dire che quelle zone sono off limits.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi sono informato.
> 
> Poiché da ragazzo *ero uno di loro*, attivista per la "giusta causa", ma sempre per la "più giusta causa" degli altri, il tipico movimento politico dei radicali che porta a nulla, so dire con precisione che con il suo modo di fare si è messo in mostra e ha letteralmente rischiato la vita per la bella figura che avrebbe fatto se fosse sopravvissuto.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma spero di aver capito male: tu credi che lui si sia fatto uccidere per finire in TV e sui giornali?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai che io Quintina non vado tanto per il sottile,quando ho visto la foto di quel povero ragazzo,ho pensato perche'un'uomo,obiettivamente di bell'aspetto e con l'aria anche simpatica perche'si sia cacciato in un'inferno simile....perche???*invece di correre dietro alle donne stare la'????*
> Penso che l'avesse messo in conto,di poterci restare..


Perché magari aveva dei valori un po' più alti


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché stava dalla parte dei poveracci, dei contadini, dei pescatori, dei bambini........
> 
> 
> Ma tu lo sai quanto vengono pagati questi volontari??? credi che facciano la bella vita??? credi che vadano in mezzo alle bombe per i soldi???



 

infatti se sono volontari , non dovrebbero essere pagati, e se ci lasciano la sghirbia .....beh........., sai quanti anziani hanno bisogno, e quanti bambini in Italia? Certo , se vuoi fare il volontariato non devi chiedere nulla , se invece sei pagato vai dove ti dicono!:condom:

Ekkepalleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

*X Factor*

scommetto che quando muoiono i soldati in Afghanistan sei tra quelli che mette i link su Facebook "Onore all'Italia" "Orgoglioso di essere Italiano" ecc. ecc.

però quando muore un pacifista gli sta solo bene



Mi ricordo che avevi polemizzato anche quando avevo aperto il 3d per gli operatori di Emergency...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scommetto che quando muoiono i soldati in Afghanistan sei tra quelli che mette i link su Facebook "Onore all'Italia" "Orgoglioso di essere Italiano" ecc. ecc.
> 
> però quando muore un pacifista gli sta solo bene
> 
> ...


 
Quintina sei una donna intelligente,non puoi paragonare chi muore per la Patria,a chi per il pacifismo.....i nostri soldati non vanno a fare la guerra ma ad aiutare le popolazioni.
Mi permetto garbatamente di ricordarti che  quando i ns F104 bombardarano Belgrado,nessun pacifista mosse un dito,il Presidente del Consiglio era D'Alema.......chissa'perche' nessuno fu'contrario,,,ciao buoma serata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina sei una donna intelligente,non puoi paragonare chi muore per la Patria,a chi per il pacifismo.....i nostri soldati non vanno a fare la guerra ma ad aiutare le popolazioni.
> Mi permetto garbatamente di ricordarti che  quando i ns F104 bombardarano Belgrado,nessun pacifista mosse un dito,il Presidente del Consiglio era D'Alema.......chissa'perche' nessuno fu'contrario,,,ciao buoma serata


Scusa ma a me che cazzo me ne dovrebbe fregare di D'Alema? Ho mai scritto qualcosa sul fatto che sono una sostenitrice di D'Alema?


Mi permetto garbatamente di ricordarti che i nostri soldati vanno a fare la GUERRA! Chiamala pure missione di pace, ma la realtà è che si tratta di guerra! E loro sì che ci vanno per farsi due soldi, perché se ci fai caso, tutti quei soldatini che ogni tanto muoiono sono solo dei disgraziati che si arruolano perché non sanno cos'altro fare e non hanno possibilità economiche e non hanno nemmeno un'idea di che cosa stiano andando a fare.


Mi permetto di dirti che ho sentito i racconti di chi va lì per curare i feriti... quella è guerra... chiamala come ti pare, ma guerra rimane. Un sacco di bambini muoiono per mano dei nostri soldati. Di questo nessuno parla però


----------



## oceansize (18 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina sei una donna intelligente,non puoi paragonare chi muore per la Patria,a chi per il pacifismo.....i nostri soldati non vanno a fare la guerra ma ad aiutare le popolazioni.


dopo questa frase senza senso smetto di perdere tempo a rispondere.
aggiungo soltanto che aiutare le popolazioni con un megafono o una penna in mano è un po' diverso dal farlo col mitra. 
erano pienamente consapevoli di rischiare la vita  e sono andati là nonostante questo.





Rachel Corrie |10 aprile 1979 – 16 marzo 2003|
:blank:


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi permetto garbatamente di ricordarti che i nostri soldati vanno a fare la GUERRA! Chiamala pure missione di pace, ma la realtà è che si tratta di guerra!* E loro sì che ci vanno per farsi due soldi, perché se ci fai caso, tutti quei soldatini che ogni tanto muoiono sono solo dei disgraziati che si arruolano perché non sanno cos'altro fare* e non hanno possibilità economiche e non hanno nemmeno un'idea di che cosa stiano andando a fare.
> 
> 
> Mi permetto di dirti che ho sentito i racconti di chi va lì per curare i feriti... quella è guerra... chiamala come ti pare, ma guerra rimane. Un sacco di bambini muoiono per mano dei nostri soldati. Di questo nessuno parla però


Sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma spero di aver capito male: tu credi *che lui si sia fatto uccidere per finire in TV e sui giornali*?


 No.

Io credo che si sia messo in bella mostra e ha corso il rischio di essere ucciso, con la aspettativa di farla franca e raggiungere il settimo cielo del giornalista.

Ma c'è chi lo gira in questo modo (che lui si sia fatto uccidere per finire in TV e sui giornali) e non approvo.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scommetto che quando muoiono i soldati in Afghanistan sei tra quelli che mette i link su Facebook "Onore all'Italia" "Orgoglioso di essere Italiano" ecc. ecc.
> 
> però quando muore un pacifista gli sta solo bene
> 
> ...



quinty amore ascolta tu e le tue amiche quì sopra state pisciando fuori dal pitale!!!!!!

Perchè i tuoi amici pseudo pacifisti non vanno nella amata Cina a portare la democrazia ???? .........perchè gli tagliano le palle ancora prima di sventolare la bandiera della pace! Ora vai a letto e fatti la ceretta !:incazzato:


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo.



c'è chi in Italia porta ancora la divisa per onore , per amore della patria ( io essendo leghista dichiarato non condivido) , ma rispetto la scelta , muoino come morivano i soldati americani per liberarci dalla dittatura , certo sono passati tanti anni , ma il rispetto per chi difende degli ideali di democrazia anche con le armi sono da ammirare , e alle volte mi chiedo se i giornalisti non siano peggio dei soldati !

PS ....vedi Travaglio..........


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> dopo questa frase senza senso smetto di perdere tempo a rispondere.
> aggiungo soltanto che aiutare le popolazioni con un megafono o una penna in mano è un po' diverso dal farlo col mitra.
> erano pienamente consapevoli di rischiare la vita  e sono andati là nonostante questo.
> 
> ...


Infatti l'hanno seccata , forse se aveva un fucile poteva salvarsi!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *scommetto che quando muoiono i soldati in Afghanistan sei tra quelli che mette i link su Facebook* "Onore all'Italia" "Orgoglioso di essere Italiano" ecc. ecc.
> 
> però quando muore un pacifista gli sta solo bene
> 
> ...


 No stessa storia. Anzi, peggio. Hanno voluto fare il soldato? Si sono fatti pagare per uccidere e per ressere uccisi? Muoiono? E' il rischio che corrono.

Se qualcuno mi chiede col cuore in mano e vado dunque in guerra, so che vado in guerra e se torno sono fortunato.

Se prima di andare in guerra mi metto sul palco e racconto stronzate tipo: "tanto non mi uccideranno, vado lì per aiutare" e torno vivo, tutti mi diranno che avevo ragione e mi sentirò un eroe (nonostante i crimini commessi).

Se *non *torno vivo, allora versano lacrime di coccodrillo e chiamano allo scandalo che io sia stato fatto a pezzi da un terrorista.

E' questo che non va!

Chi va in guerra muore e se torna ha avuto fortuna. Per questo si fanno le guerre. Per uccidere!

Bombe intelligenti? Come se il casco facesse la differenza. Sotto ci sta lo stesso civile di qualunque parte del mondo. Lo stesso ragazzo che il giorno prima si è scopata la sua ragazza un'ultima volta, finisce fracellato dai frantumi di una testata di missile. Non è suo dolore uguale a quello di un civile?

Per me la guerra è un brutto affare, ma se si va, allora per incontrare la morte. Tutti lo sanno. Anche il più imbecille che che prima trombazza in piazza il suo onore a venire. E soprattutto coloro che vanno in sommo silenzio in ricerca dell'ultima pace prima del botto.


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> quinty amore ascolta tu e le tue amiche quì sopra state pisciando fuori dal pitale!!!!!!
> 
> Perchè i tuoi amici pseudo pacifisti non vanno nella amata Cina a portare la democrazia ???? .........perchè gli tagliano le palle ancora prima di sventolare la bandiera della pace! Ora vai a letto e fatti la ceretta !:incazzato:


Mamma mia quanto ti agiti. Rilassati un po'.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma a me che cazzo me ne dovrebbe fregare di D'Alema? Ho mai scritto qualcosa sul fatto che sono una sostenitrice di D'Alema?
> 
> 
> *Mi permetto garbatamente di ricordarti che i nostri soldati vanno a fare la GUERRA*! Chiamala pure missione di pace, ma la realtà è che si tratta di guerra! E loro sì che ci vanno per farsi due soldi, perché se ci fai caso, tutti quei soldatini che ogni tanto muoiono sono solo dei disgraziati che si arruolano perché non sanno cos'altro fare e non hanno possibilità economiche e non hanno nemmeno un'idea di che cosa stiano andando a fare.
> ...


 esatto


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanto ti agiti. Rilassati un po'.



Prova te a dormire con un orso peloso e pure COMUNISTA!:sonar:


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> esatto



Ai funerali dei soldati italiani ho visto molta diggnità, cosa rara ormai!


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> c'è chi in Italia porta ancora la divisa per *onore* , per *amore della patria* ( io essendo leghista dichiarato non condivido) , ma rispetto la scelta , muoino come morivano i soldati americani per liberarci dalla dittatura , certo sono passati tanti anni , ma il rispetto per chi difende degli ideali di democrazia anche con le armi sono da ammirare


Io credo che al giorno d'oggi queste parole siano totalmente prive di significato. Il massimo dell'amor patrio per l'italiano medio è cantare l'inno prima della partita della Nazionale con la birra in mano e decantare la pizza quando va all'estero in vacanza.

E per quanto riguarda la difesa degli ideali, credo che tutto andiamo a difendere in giro coi nostri soldati tranne che gli ideali.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ai funerali dei soldati italiani ho visto molta diggnità, cosa rara ormai!


 Un conto è il funerale in privato, un conto è quello di Stato. Tutti si meritano un addio, ma dipende come lo si fa suonare.


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Prova te a dormire con un orso peloso e pure COMUNISTA!:sonar:


Io dormo tutte le notti con un orso peloso e comunista. E mi piace da impazzire.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io credo che al giorno d'oggi queste parole siano totalmente prive di significato. Il massimo dell'amor patrio per l'italiano medio è cantare l'inno prima della partita della Nazionale con la birra in mano e decantare la pizza quando va all'estero in vacanza.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda la difesa degli ideali, credo che tutto andiamo a difendere in giro coi nostri soldati tranne che gli ideali.




Sono mai stato innamorato di te?


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sono mai stato innamorato di te?


Penso di sì. Ma non so perchè.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso di sì. Ma non so perchè.



ehehehheh , notte !


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

Restiamo umani...



ecco... 

per me essere umani significa anche provare pena e compassione quando una persona muore (certo, se morisse Berlusconi non proverei né pena né compassione... ma qui si parla di una persona che si batteva per aiutare dei poveri cristi, vivendo lui stesso in condizioni disagiate in mezzo all'inferno)


Chi dice "gli sta bene, così impara ad andare lì" per me non è _umano_



PS se si vuole solo essere famosi e mettersi in bella mostra si possono trovare altri mille modi meno pericolosi e che comportino uno stile di vita meno infernale...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No stessa storia. Anzi, peggio. Hanno voluto fare il soldato? Si sono fatti pagare per uccidere e per ressere uccisi? Muoiono? E' il rischio che corrono.
> 
> Se qualcuno mi chiede col cuore in mano e vado dunque in guerra, so che vado in guerra e se torno sono fortunato.
> 
> ...


 e cosa c'entra con arrigoni?


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Restiamo umani...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io non ho mai detto quelle parole , ho solo scritto che 

....è stato un infortunio sul lavoro......, come ne avvengono tutti i giorni nel mondo! E ribadisco .........essendo pagato per fare il volontario , come i soldati italiani all'estero , è chiaro che sai che può accadere anche che ci lasci le penne!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto quelle parole , ho solo scritto che
> 
> ....è stato un infortunio sul lavoro......, come ne avvengono tutti i giorni nel mondo! E ribadisco .........essendo pagato per fare il volontario , come i soldati italiani all'estero ,* è chiaro che sai che può accadere anche che ci lasci le penne*!


 e quindi?


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?




.......e quindi cosa??????????

Ma fate apposta??????


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> .......e quindi cosa??????????
> 
> Ma fate apposta??????


 se voi non siete chiaro  non è colpa nostra , messere


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se voi non siete chiaro  non è colpa nostra , messere




...... e va beh......... ma sappi sin da ora che a te 

NON TI AMERò MAI...........!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ...... e va beh......... ma sappi sin da ora che a te
> 
> NON TI AMERò MAI...........!


 ma non mi davate del voi?
sono addolorata e affranta , sono le notizie che non si vorrebbero mai ricevere ma cercherò di essere forte


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

e questo è per quinti 
http://www.emergency.it/index.html

scaricati il bilancio e vai sulla parte dei fabricati!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> e questo è per quinti
> http://www.emergency.it/index.html
> 
> scaricati il bilancio e vai sulla parte dei fabricati!


puoi mettermi tutti i link che vuoi

io conosco varie persone che lavorano per Emergency, conosco infermieri che vanno 6 mesi in Afghanistan a fare una vita di merda lontano dalla loro famiglia per 1500 euro al mese (e quando sono qui in Italia ne guadagnano uguale), uno di loro l'anno scorso è stato accusato di terrorismo e arrestato ingiustamente... io so come stanno davvero le cose...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> puoi mettermi tutti i link che vuoi
> 
> io conosco varie persone che lavorano per Emergency, conosco infermieri che vanno 6 mesi in Afghanistan a fare una vita di merda lontano dalla loro famiglia per 1500 euro al mese (e quando sono qui in Italia ne guadagnano uguale), uno di loro l'anno scorso è stato accusato di terrorismo e arrestato ingiustamente... io so come stanno davvero le cose...


pazzi, pazzi furiosi che fanno cose giudicate dai pavidi e mediocri che in mille vite non riuscirebbero a fare mezza cosa di cui dobbiamo ringraziare gli adorabili folli.
solo la guarigione di un bambino smentisce le parole inutili di chi parla per parlare senza conoscere il coraggio di certa gente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Restiamo umani...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Come hai ammesso tu stessa, la tua commozione è condizionata dalla persona. Permetti che anch'io abbia la stessa impostazione


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pazzi, pazzi furiosi che fanno cose giudicate dai pavidi e mediocri che in mille vite non riuscirebbero a fare mezza cosa di cui dobbiamo ringraziare gli adorabili folli.
> solo la guarigione di un bambino smentisce le parole inutili di chi parla per parlare senza conoscere il coraggio di certa gente


 
......pensavo che se venderebbero tutte le case , i terreni, i capannoni , forse e dico forse potrebbero far studiare 200 afgani e farli tornare a casa loro a svolgere lattività di medico e non stare in afganitan a piantare papaveri........ ma sai poi a te che fai volontariato chi ti gaga?:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2011)

Il volontariato è un'occasione per sviluppare la propria sensibilità verso i bisogni degli altri e staccarsi dalla vita egocentrica.

Ma è anche un'occasione per vedere come stanno realmente le cose. Quando sono stato in Nicaragua, 5 anni dopo la guerra civile (1997), ho imparato moltissime cose.

Fra di questi sulla strada al confine con Honduras in una casa venuta giù a metà, un bambino con la sua pancia gonfia di fame, idem sua madre. Il marito e padre a ubriacarsi fino all'ultimo spicciolo. La donna testa dura, non volendo tornare alla sua famiglia più grande, dove avrebbe potuto vivere sotto la tenda del capo clan e dove avrebbe potuto dare a sé e suo figlio una vita dignitosa. Però avrebbe dovuto lavorare. Non ha voluto. Il capo clan ha detto, molto calmo: "ci dispiace, ma non vogliamo distrarla dal suo dolore".

Loro stessi non molto meglio. Ogni cosa venuta dall'Europa, abbandonato a se stesso o distrutto. In attesa di altri soldi. Conflitti irrisolti e incapacità di prendere decisioni, incapacità di inventarsi soluzioni, prendere iniziativa.

A Puerto Cabezas. Non c'era un pozzo. Ma acqua da buttar via. Compro una pala, piccone e un secchio e fra due case comincio a scavare un buco rotondo. Prima niente, poi a mezzo metro circa qualcuno che si accorge della strana attività. Soprattutto dallo straniero panciuto. Sempre più gente attorno lì, anche la polizia, tutti a guardare. A un metro poi passo il secchio e qualcuno timidamente lo prende e lo svuota. Poi esco dalla buca, metto il piccone e la pala in mano a due guardoni e guarda che hanno capito a cosa serve. Hanno scavato tre metri e hanno avuto il loro pozzo.

*A questo serve il volontariato.* Non portare soldi, ma incoraggiare la gente a muoversi, fare, produrre e smettere di fare le vittime!


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il volontariato è un'occasione per sviluppare la propria sensibilità verso i bisogni degli altri e staccarsi dalla vita egocentrica.
> 
> Ma è anche un'occasione per vedere come stanno realmente le cose. Quando sono stato in Nicaragua, 5 anni dopo la guerra civile (1997), ho imparato moltissime cose.
> 
> ...


 
quoto in parte!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ......pensavo che se venderebbero tutte le case , i terreni, i capannoni , forse e dico forse potrebbero far studiare 200 afgani e farli tornare a casa loro a svolgere lattività di medico e non stare in afganitan a piantare papaveri........ ma sai poi a te che fai volontariato *chi ti gaga*?:up:




Lady Gaga?


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

*icsfactor*

vai a gagare


----------



## xfactor (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lady Gaga?



Raga, Lady Gaga , non è sulla mia busta paga!:sonar:


----------



## xfactor (20 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vai a gagare




Specchio riflette!


----------



## aristocat (21 Maggio 2011)

*Secondo certa stampa*

Dal Jewish Chronicle http://www.thejc.com/node/48886 : "Arrigoni antisemita, la sua morte motivo per festeggiare". L'articolo è abbastanza recente. Ve ne cito alcuni pezzettini. Quando il confine tra democrazia/diritto di critica e oltraggio è molto labile.



> *This was no 'peace activist'*
> By Geoffrey Alderman, May 13, 2011
> 
> Few events - not even the execution of Osama bin Laden - have caused me greater pleasure in recent weeks than news of the death of the Italian so-called "peace activist" Vittorio Arrigoni.
> ...


Provo a tradurlo: 

" Pochi eventi nelle ultime settimane - forse neanche l'esecuzione di Osama Bin Laden - mi hanno rallegrato come la morte del cosiddetto "attivista per la pace" Vittorio Arrigoni.

L'italiano, membro dell'International Solidarity Movement (ISM), viene ricordato come "attivista per la pace". Ma la realtà è molto diversa. Vittorio Arrigoni era un sostenitore di Hamas e un convinto antisemita, oltre che uno degli autori del sabotaggio di un blocco navale israeliano  a Gaza. 

Nel suo profilo Facebook erano ricorrenti insulti verso il popolo Israeliano e vignette offensive (una su tutte: Gesù ridotto in manette da soldati israeliani). Il che non meraviglia, data la sua estrazione filo-cattolica. 
In ogni caso, la morte di un irriducibile antisemita deve essere sempre l'occasione per festeggiare."


----------

